# CSS Rotation



## nb3004 (Feb 11, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible to rotate...anything with css such as text in an id or class or images??


----------



## Cat (Feb 11, 2005)

Right now, no I don't think so, not with pure CSS. Perhaps with some script ... Otherwise use an image.

Rotation is comping in CSS 3 though.


----------



## andehlu (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmm strange that this would be a spec for css 3. CSS is meant meant to format data. I dont see why they would build in a rotating feature when thats cleary meant for JS on the client side. JS took years to be somewhat peroperly implemented cross browser...how long would it take for css 3 and for your user base to have a css 3 capable browser? I suggest sticking with a JS level for something like this.


----------



## Pengu (Feb 11, 2005)

CSS is mean to define the layout and STYLE of the page. that includes positioning, etc. i would think that it is quite natural for rotation to come into it somewhere. JS probably can rotate images and text, but it wouldn't be as widely supported (CSS support across browsers is bad. JS is worse!)


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 11, 2005)

What about DHTML ?


----------



## Pengu (Feb 12, 2005)

DHTML is HTML + CSS + JavaScript.


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 12, 2005)

...with a little more emphasis on the Javascript, though.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh relly ? Well I never use it anyway, that's my excuse at least


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2005)

In any case, it's cleanest to implement rotation stuff on the server side. PHP and the Smarty template engine do a good job.


----------



## andehlu (Feb 15, 2005)

oh man i just reread this thread....i compl,\etely misunderstood what was being said when i posted last time. I took 'rotate images' as making a type of slideshow....when the original poster meant to rotate an image in a matter of degrees....yes this should be part of the CSS spec, that would be very cool. Right now I think the easiest way would just to be to photoshop the image? no?


----------



## ksv (Feb 15, 2005)

andehlu said:
			
		

> oh man i just reread this thread....i compl,\etely misunderstood what was being said when i posted last time. I took 'rotate images' as making a type of slideshow....when the original poster meant to rotate an image in a matter of degrees....yes this should be part of the CSS spec, that would be very cool. Right now I think the easiest way would just to be to photoshop the image? no?



Good point there! I didn't get it either 

PHP can be used to dynamically rotate images on the server side with the GD or ImageMagick image libraries, but it's rather complex and won't do for text.

Rotation and curves are on my CSS wishlist. And make all browsers support SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics)


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 15, 2005)

> Right now I think the easiest way would just to be to photoshop the image? no



i can do rotation in photoshop i was more interested in rotating highlightable text and also i ive heard of situations where people had a 100 or so images to line up and would rather do it in their design instead of separtely, 

hopefully this will be included included in the next version of css


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, it would be nice if SVG was supported.


----------

